# Nearology



## J.B.Nimble (7 September 2008)

Found this wonderful link on another forum today. Supposedly all active mines in Australia displayed here - even if that proves not to be the case it is a pretty useful tool to students of nearology...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=http:%2F%2Fwww.australian-shares.com%2Fmap-data%2FOperating_Mines.kmz&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=-26.144336,129.546233&spn=31.305331,47.792462&source=embed

Kind of sobering to see some of these areas from the air - just a twinge of guilt at where my investment dollars go...


----------



## craigj (31 March 2010)

where do i find websites that i can access for nearology on mining stocks

sandfire and cuedeco are two companies to name some that i am trying to find maps for nearology


----------



## Bushman (13 April 2010)

craigj said:


> where do i find websites that i can access for nearology on mining stocks
> 
> sandfire and cuedeco are two companies to name some that i am trying to find maps for nearology




SFR 'nearology' that I know of off the top of my head includes: 
ALY
TLN
RHM

I am sure there are more though.


----------



## springhill (13 April 2010)

craigj said:


> where do i find websites that i can access for nearology on mining stocks
> 
> sandfire and cuedeco are two companies to name some that i am trying to find maps for nearology




craigj, dont know of any websites, but YT posted a map on the RHM thread for SFR nearology, its post #2 here's the link

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17666&highlight=rhm&page=2


----------



## derty (4 May 2010)

One of the better ways on finding who has the adjacent tenements in WA is to use the Department of Mines and Petroleum application called Tengraph. 

go to: http://www.dmp.wa.gov.au/ and then click on *TENGRAPH Online* located in the *Online Systems *drop-down group.

You will need to register to get a login and password (hit the access to Tengraph link and you can register there). Once you have loaded the program go to Enquiries->Near Tenements and enter the tenement id (i.e. E28/1311) of the focus of you nearology enquiry. Then highlight the adjacent tenements and then either use the info button on top right of screen or bring up the Active Holder window located under the Windows file menu (Windows->Active Holders).

Here is a quick reference manual for Tengraph: http://www.dmp.wa.gov.au/documents/QREF_ONLINE_VER_(March10).pdf

Usually you can find the tenement number in announcements, commonly on plans or if all else fails there is usually a list of held tenure within the annual report.  

Go Nuts


----------



## craigj (4 May 2010)

thanks for the info guys 
will have to take a look
sounds like a good resource when announcements come up


----------



## Bushman (4 August 2010)

Sandfire 'nearology' is still playing out very well. The stars of late have been RNI, TLM, CYS, THX, SPI, AUC and PEK (today only). 

Here is the list. The theory being played out in 'nearology' is that VMS provences like DeGrussa have an average of 12 desposits based on other provences throughout the world. 

RNI, CYS, THX and TLM immediately surround DeGrussa with THX announcing a drill hole has intersected massive sulphides. 

Got to love 'buy the rumour, sell the fact'. But a decent trade while it lasts and before drilling spoils the party. Call it the 'Son of Poseidon', lol. 

Security	Last *	%
TLM	96.5	9.66
CYS	34	6.25
SPI	8.2	0.00
SFR	520	1.96
RHM	24	9.09
RNI	61	17.31
SRI	11	17.02
AUC	26	-5.45
DOM	215	0.94
ALY	45	-2.17
SWN	41	0.00
DRM	78	0.00
HOR	26	-1.89
THX	93.5	15.43
LSR	11.5	9.52
PEK	12	14.29
ENT	21.5	-4.44
* as at intraday today, courtesy of IRESS.


----------

